# Lost/Stolen Boat and Paddle?



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone with information please call Bart at Golden River Sports 
303-215-9386 or 720-273-8934
I am looking for a Red and Orange Pyrahna 4-Twenty and an 191 AT2 standard shaft padddle. Last seen at the Golden Whitewater Park on Saturday May 27th.


----------

